# Additional Sluething need



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

Ok, Some of you will have read of my plight and also the detective work I used to get the evidence of the affairs of my wife. Turns out there is another source for communication I just stubled on. Chat with in games on the iphone! Can't be happy with just email text and facebook anymore. Need to really be able to check out the phone itself and the apps in use. Turns out she was using a crossword puzzle game to communictae all summer long! Was probably the primary mode of communication.

Oh well. At least it wasn't the only communication and I was able to find what I needed.

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for the tip.


----------

